# Velux Blinds - Vale Blinds UK - Free Delivery



## gipimann (28 Dec 2008)

I did a search on AAM and this thread mentioned Vale Blinds who sell Velux blinds at good prices, and who deliver to Ireland.

I've just ordered a blind and discovered that there's a "free delivery" promotion on Velux at the moment.  I thought it might not offer the promotion to ROI, but it did - saving £24.50!    (the blind itself cost £75).


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2009)

Just to update my post - Alan from Vale Blinds called me today to say that the  free delivery of Velux Blinds promotion should not have applied to Ireland (it's for UK addresses only).

Delivery charge is £24.50 - still a bargain though (blind less than £100 / €112 or thereabouts, average price here €150 +).


----------

